# Looking for quality opinions on Flow bindings



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

So I've been checking out the Flow binding system a bit. I like the ease of use behind their design. I see riders using them and it looks really slick. Does anyone have any quality experience with them on the hills? I am mostly a freerider who is just beginning to experiment in the parks. Are the Flows stiff enough to handle steep blacks etc. or are they geared toward the park rider looking for a more flexible binding? I personally prefer a stiffer binding, and currently have the 08 Ride RX's. (yeah, about as stiff as it gets, but I like it). My thoughts are, why constantly strap in when you can get in and out of the Flows so quickly. Any input is greatly appreciated. Thanks guys/gals.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

i have flows and i love them. rumor is to stay away from there cheap bindings, i have the NXT FS's which are there top of the line and i have 0 complaints. FS's are the freestyle park ones, and the response is great. any pair of flows you get should have stellar heel edge response because the cable, or power triangle or whatever they call it, is so responsive. if you get the NXT FX's you will have a pretty light, extremely responsive freeride binding.


----------



## SeanKey (Oct 3, 2008)

I just picked up the Flight4 bindings, and I love them. They were stupid cheap which is why I took the chance with them instead of the NXT's. The only thing I dont like about them is they dont ratchet. You have to get them set before you get out there on the mountain. Other than that they have been great. I have ridden them about 5 times mainly in NC so they take quite a beating on the ice with no issues.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

I had a pair of Flow Pro-S FS bindings and they were great. Easy in/out, medium flex for me, and were very comfortable. Very durable binding. Stay away from their low-end bindings and you'll be very happy. Their lineup is diverse enough for you to find what you need. I'd recommend the NXT FX bindings if you like a stiffer setup. I didn't demo the newer flows this year but I played around with them, gauging them against other bindings in the stores, and surprisingly the NXT FS bindings were lighter than a lot of the other brands.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for the updates guys. Have you guys discovered any performance issues abuot them? After having/trying the Flows did you find any other reason to switch back to tradition dual strap bindings?


----------



## SeanKey (Oct 3, 2008)

If mine broke I would probably upgrade to the NXT FS's, but I have no desire to switch back to strap in bindings. It does suck when you are riding with only strappers, and you have to sit and wait on them to get ready though.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

SnoRidr said:


> Thanks for the updates guys. Have you guys discovered any performance issues abuot them? After having/trying the Flows did you find any other reason to switch back to tradition dual strap bindings?


I've been demo'ing the Cartels and have the Customs and I don't see myself going back to traditional bindings. I have the Flow NXT-AT's with the aluminum construction and I've beat on them. I did lose bolt, but 270 pounders doing tail butters will do that to a bolt. 

I hit small and medium jumps and the NXT-AT's have been fine for me. Even jibbing trees (slowly, still getting that down) they "feel" fine. There are a lot of polarizing comments on Flow's and I think the best bet is to demo a pair and see how you like the system then look to how they fit your boots. Some boots mesh better than others. If both of these are OK, then I'd be inclined to give you the green light. 

Also the covers on the Flow's I have are great at keeping ice out of the base plate. Small dumb thing, but I kept scraping ice off the Cartels.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

phile00 said:


> surprisingly the NXT FS bindings were lighter than a lot of the other brands.


i saw a blog somewhere that had an actual weight of NXT FS's against rome 390s and the flows were a good amount lighter. not sure how much you would actually notice but the NXTs put the heavy flows claim down.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I did find a relatively large thread about the Flows, but it appears that Flow has made some defining improvements on their bindings since that thread. The opinions of others greatly vary. I think I am going to have to run to the Shop and try on a pair of Flows to see how they fit, and then probably order something in the NXT model if I am convinced. The NXT appear to be worth the extra $$$. Thanks for the help guys. My wife also likes the idea of them too. So maybe if she is convinced we'll both get a pair. The thing is, most shops around here don't sell higher end stuff, so we'll prob have to try on some mid level Flows and order the NXT's if anything.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

My wife has a pair of the "women" flows and loves them. She didn't like riding until she got a pair. Now she's linking 2 turns, trying blue runs, everything. 

Happy wife = happy life


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a pair of NXT-AT Flows and the only reason I would go back to straps right now is if i was riding alot of powder. I find Flows to be a bitch getting back on in powder.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

jmacphee9 said:


> i saw a blog somewhere that had an actual weight of NXT FS's against rome 390s and the flows were a good amount lighter. not sure how much you would actually notice but the NXTs put the heavy flows claim down.


I don't doubt it in the slightest. You can tell when you lift them. Flow makes great bindings. I think most of the people jump on the hate bandwagon to be "cool". A lot of the hate is just fallout from their bad reputation from long ago.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

Grimdog said:


> I have a pair of NXT-AT Flows and the only reason I would go back to straps right now is if i was riding alot of powder. I find Flows to be a bitch getting back on in powder.


This is the one legitimate downfall of flow bindings. They can be more difficult to put on in powder conditions than traditional bindings. It's still not a real big deal though.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

phile00 said:


> This is the one legitimate downfall of flow bindings. They can be more difficult to put on in powder conditions than traditional bindings. It's still not a real big deal though.


Right now the only time I would not recommend Flow is on a board you are going to use in the back country a lot.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

phile00 said:


> I don't doubt it in the slightest. You can tell when you lift them. Flow makes great bindings. I think most of the people jump on the hate bandwagon to be "cool". A lot of the hate is just fallout from their bad reputation from long ago.


yea, i used to be one myself actually. but i also try and seperate what i feel is an actual review from hearsay. i have rode older flows, the cheaper ones, and they sucked uber hard lol. i have also seen plenty of bad reviews from this years 5's and down. so i will stick with M9 or higher only for flows. it tends to be the flow guys converting the other guys over by saying that flow really has 180d everything.


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

I checked out the Flow NXT's mens and womens on Flow's website. You can pickup the womens NXT brand new for $180 and the Mens NXT AT is around $260 the FSX is around $300. I am seriously considering them for next year when I upgrade my hardware. Thanks for everyone's input so far.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I rode Flows for years. One year I had 100 days in and I never had a single problem with em and that was with the old Amp 5s. I just loved the support they gave without any pressure points. I switched back to strap bindings this year just out of curiosity but I will always recommend Flows to anyone looking for something new.

They do stink strapping into in powder, but they're really great on a lift when you know it's going to be an icy landing when you get off. You can usually strap in pretty easy while still on the lift and then have more control avoiding people slippin and slidin off the lift.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

I am using Flows (flite2) right now and they seem to hurt my feet quite a bit. Anyone else with this save problem?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

MSchumacher said:


> I am using Flows (flite2) right now and they seem to hurt my feet quite a bit. Anyone else with this save problem?


nope, my boots fit me fine.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

MSchumacher said:


> I am using Flows (flite2) right now and they seem to hurt my feet quite a bit. Anyone else with this save problem?


im going to say they are not set up right, i havent really heard anyone ever say flows arent comfortable. they are a pain to set up some times, i have set them up a few times and thought they were good and had to make a minor adjustment on the hill. it really shouldnt be as hard as everyone says it is with the buckles though. its really easy actually to make the on hill adjustments. you just gotta pull it down 1 click or whatnot..


----------

